# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Very easy way to WILD

## SilverBullet

I think I've found a very easy way to WILD. All my WILDS were done in this way. This is preferably done after a few hours of sleep(although it works for me at night also). What you do, is when your falling asleep, your brain starts shutting of its logic center. Once you get close to falling asleep your brain is usually thinking all these random weird thoughts. Almost like a dream but not quite. If you catch yourself thinking these weird no sense thoughts every time they come up (It will probably stop you from falling asleep), your mind gets used to it, and becomes more alert. Then let yourself fall asleep regularly. Every time I do this I usually get audio hallucinations when I'm about to fall asleep again, then I can transition into a lucid dream that is WAY more clear than DILDs or WBTBs. And if that doesn't happen then you might realize the weird stuff going on in the normal dream state and become lucid.

All of my WILDS happened because Ive heard the audio hallucinations from doing this technique. It might be a coincidence, but it works for me. Lately it happened again to me but I got too excited that I was going to lucid, so it got ruined. Keep in mind that you need to stay calm. The last WILD I did with this was unlike any other lucid Ive ever had. It was completely realtime and I could feel all senses.

I hope this helps you guys. Please reply with any results.

----------


## dreamspinner

I tried to wild today but I slept however it didn't take me long to realise I was dreaming due to the failed wild before hand and I berlieve your tecnique could be applied

----------


## SilverBullet

3 times ive failed WILDing using this technique ONLY because I got too excited when i heard the high pitched buzz. I think this works very well. Ive used it at night also when I was very tired.
If you manage to do it tell me what happened  :smiley:

----------


## MaxMeents

I'm having a very hard time deciphering what exactly your attempting to say
---
If you catch yourself thinking these weird no sense thoughts every time they come up (It will probably stop you from falling asleep), your mind gets used to it, and becomes more alert. Then let yourself fall asleep regularly. Every time I do this I usually get audio hallucinations when I'm about to fall asleep again, then I can transition into a lucid dream that is WAY more clear than DILDs or WBTBs.
---
What are these audio hallucinations you speak of?
Have you read WILD induction techniques? For the most part everything on this subject has been discussed to death. In general, most people transitioning from waking consciousness to dreaming consciousness are going to be much more lucid then when awakening to the reality of the dream-state within a dream. Not sure what your trying to get across. I come off as harsh, but really I just want you to be aware that there are a lot of amazing resources pertaining to this subject and if your trying to WILD I suggest you look through a few before developing your own. Good luck.

----------


## SilverBullet

Have you never WILDed? Every single time I've gone close to the sleep state with an aware mind I ALWAYS here audio hallucinations (or auditory hallucinations) This technique works for me, I did it again last night when i was going to sleep. I wasn't aware enough to have a wild so i DILDed. If you don't like my technique then don't use it, I was just wondering if it would work with other people. This works for me, so i just wanted to post it here.

----------


## Yungen

I once nearly got this intentionally, I only failed because of what you experience too. I get excited and think too much  :Sad: 
Once (when I was very small) I also had a full-blown jazz band in my ears  :smiley:  AND I watched skeletons play the trumpet and piano ^_^
Sadly, I didn't know what it was.
Still, I'll try this tonight and report back in morning  :wink2:

----------


## SilverBullet

I wish you luck.

----------


## MaxMeents

No, I've never personally heard any sounds other than the ones coming from the dream state I'm trying to enter but I guess those sounds could be defined as audio hallucinations, I thought maybe you were hearing random voices/sounds that had nothing to do with the dream. Idk, I think I'm just new to that terminology. Anyways, I've spent many years WILDing and I'm currently trying to consistently WILD in less than 10 mins during any time of the day so the title of your post caught my attention.

----------


## cygnus

SilverBullet, are you saying that when you catch yourself thinking random dream-like thoughts you stop and wake yourself up, then let yourself fall asleep a second time with no interruption? I had never thought of doing that.

----------


## SilverBullet

Well yeah noticing the thoughts will stop you from falling asleep. I recommend doing it maybe 2 or 3 times. 1 is fine though. Then let yourself fall asleep regularly. I just was gonna do a nap earlier. It worked AGAIN. But I failed cause I got too excited.

----------


## cygnus

So, do you actually get up or anything? I wonder if it would help to get out of bed after doing this once.

----------


## jimmy2times

The audio hallucinations are probably just part of sleep paralysis.

----------


## lyndt888

silverbullet:
I think I've experienced what you're describing several times on accident. I've woken up after "hearing" strange things (usually in someone else's voice like my dad's or someone I know well) and think to myself "why am I thinking these things, and how can I get back to that state?" It's usually these nights in which I can remember having the best dream recall.

----------


## rynkrt3

For me I dont think this would work becuase when im falling asleep I dont hear anything or think anything... I just kinda "Leave" lol.

----------


## SilverBullet

If you don't hear the hallucinations you can find other signs of SP. Like a sinking feeling or light floating feeling. 

And to Cygnus, thats up to you. I don't get up.

Also another tip: I found out today that a red jasper crystal helps lucid dreaming if you put it under your pillow. Im wearing one around my neck right now.
Along with a regular crystal with some chakra stones on it.

----------


## Yungen

Hmmmm... 
No, I think I was too tired when I woke up. I never even thought of waking myself up even more...
Maybe tonight.

----------


## Nikola

This is the only way I ever WILDed.

----------


## Rathez

When I start to fall asleep I notice my mind wander into random thoughts and hear my hearing tune inwards.  However, I don't notice it too much, because as soon as I place attention on it, it stops and my hearing tunes outward again.

Not sure what you're suggesting beyond this point.

----------


## SilverBullet

Pay attention to the feeling, relax and sink deeper into it. Then wait like 5 seconds and get up. By that time I'm in a dream.

----------


## Shiznit

I always do this technique, ends up with a fine vivid .

----------


## MatrixMaster92

This sounds really interesting and like it could work well. I am definitley gonna try this because I know exactly what you mean by those wierd random thoughts right before you fall asleep.

----------


## SilverBullet

Got another WILD by doing this method. Its in my DJ if you want to read it.
Its now my favorite lucid  ::D:

----------


## Nikola

Do you do stuff like reality checks, asking yourself "is this a dream" etc. during the waking hours?
You said you fall asleep after watching thoughts/images and after this hear the sounds. Do you go into the "dream where the sound is coming from"?

----------


## SilverBullet

What?  No, the sound doesn't come from the dream. Its just a sign telling you your falling asleep.

----------


## Nikola

Got it, thanks

----------


## Lionsroar

So you dont do RCs?  

Also, this is before you sleep right? as in not in the middle of the night?

----------


## SilverBullet

I never do RCs, they've never helped. Although I get tons of lucids. Well, you do it while your falling asleep.

----------


## Lionsroar

Yay, I hate RCs, so I'll give this a go.

----------


## SilverBullet

After I got more used to hearing the sound my mind also was more alert to that particular buzz.

good luck

----------


## Dal

> Do you do stuff like reality checks, asking yourself "is this a dream" etc. during the waking hours?
> You said you fall asleep after watching thoughts/images and after this hear the sounds. Do you go into the "dream where the sound is coming from"?



Personally speaking, and I should by no means be considered an expert, I do it the other way round.  I focus on stuff that pops up in my dreams a lot, and visualise myself becoming lucid when they happen (or checking for lucidity).

----------


## MatrixMaster92

So whenever you do this you go straight into the dream without any lapse in waking consiousness, just like a regular WILD?

----------


## SilverBullet

What do you mean? I just go from awake, to asleep. Then I'm in a dream.
This doesn't _always_ work. It usually works for midday naps and in the morning.

----------


## LucidPower

sounds great. the logic behind what your saying, i think, is very sound. Im going 2 try this tonight and ill post back  :wink2:

----------


## Puffin

I woke up five minutes before my alarm clock was to go off this morning. I was very relaxed and soon found myself dipping half-into mental imagery of my geography teacher.  :tongue2:  I'm guessing it was the start of a dream (REM fragments?) but I wasn't exactly conscious and my alarm clock woke me out of it, anyways.

It's a good idea; I personally just don't find myself conscious during these times though.

----------


## SilverBullet

Went for another WILD nap. Had 6 lucids. I don't think I even need to use this technique anymore. I automatically hear the noises now.
I wish you guys luck.

----------


## Shiznit

Concerning the noises, I'd done 5 WILDs though I usually use MILD, I heard 5 different noises, from too noisy that my head gonna explode, to the smooth peaceful noise mixed with soft singing voice . In all ways it ends up with a fine vivid, not lucid .

----------


## SilverBullet

How does that noise not make you aware? It always makes me aware so once I transition I KNOW I'm in a dream.

----------


## Shiznit

It happens before I get into the dream, always fail because I can't keep up with that sound . The most achievement was when I felt my self floating round the room .

----------


## SilverBullet

What do you mean when you say you "can't keep up" with it?

----------


## Shiznit

I heard that you must keep up with the noise ( Just keep listening to it ) for a while until you get into the dream, but what happens is that the sound goes into a certain level and then goes back until its leashed and I wake up .

----------


## SilverBullet

What? I don't try to keep listening. It goes away for me after it comes. Then suddenly complete darkness and silence with no feeling in my body. Then I wake up in a dream.

----------


## Shiznit

aha, I think I did it once, but when I wanted to stand from the bed, I was paralyzed . I think I was dreaming because the room was blue somehow .
Will keep that in mind next time  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

For me, I don't think this would work, I'm not sure.  When I'm falling asleep I sorta loose myself.  If I try to listen for any sounds, feeling etc, then I just stay awake.  Also, Would this work in the middle of the night, say... 4 hours after sleep?

----------


## SilverBullet

This works best for me if I do it about 1 hour after I've slept as long as I want. (8-9 hours)
Also I don't listen for the noise. You just have to be in a REALLY quiet room so your mind doesn't ignore the HS when it comes.

----------


## Erii

Wait I'm kinda confused 
Ok so when I fall asleep and my thoughts just go randomly 
(this happens to me frequently, trying to get to sleep and my mind shoots in every direction, usually I forget what I was just thinking because it was so random) so when his happens, what so I do? Let it go but keep my mind awake?

----------


## rynkrt3

> Wait I'm kinda confused 
> Ok so when I fall asleep and my thoughts just go randomly 
> (this happens to me frequently, trying to get to sleep and my mind shoots in every direction, usually I forget what I was just thinking because it was so random) so when his happens, what so I do? Let it go but keep my mind awake?



I think what your supposed to do is catch yourself thinking these random thoughts.  When you "catch" yourself thinking these random thoughts, they stop, correct?  When you do this, it wakes you up and returns you to a normal mind set.  Once you catch yourself doing this, just let yourself drift off again and then once your thinking these thoughts again, become aware of it, they will stop, then you will be more awake.  After doing this twice, just let yourself drift off like you normally would.  This is a form of WILDing so I would reccomend doing a WBTB WILD (3-8 hours of sleep.)

----------


## Erii

> I think what your supposed to do is catch yourself thinking these random thoughts.  When you "catch" yourself thinking these random thoughts, they stop, correct?  When you do this, it wakes you up and returns you to a normal mind set.  Once you catch yourself doing this, just let yourself drift off again and then once your thinking these thoughts again, become aware of it, they will stop, then you will be more awake.  After doing this twice, just let yourself drift off like you normally would.  This is a form of WILDing so I would reccomend doing a WBTB WILD (3-8 hours of sleep.)



oooh I get it now! ok, so I set an alarm for about 6 hours of sleep, wake up, I'm tired, so I drift away, random thoughts occur, I catch them, then I drift away again, catch random thoughts, then go to sleep. Am I correct? do I need to do mantra's or think much about the WILD or lucid dreaming?

----------


## rynkrt3

> oooh I get it now! ok, so I set an alarm for about 6 hours of sleep, wake up, I'm tired, so I drift away, random thoughts occur, I catch them, then I drift away again, catch random thoughts, then go to sleep. Am I correct? do I need to do mantra's or think much about the WILD or lucid dreaming?



Nope no mantras, what you said is exactly right.  

-Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

> Nope no mantras, what you said is exactly right.  
> 
> -Good luck



ok, thanks  ::D:  
and has this worked for you?

----------


## Erii

wait I have another question
when it's finally time to really go to sleep, do I not move so I enter sleep paralysis?

----------


## rynkrt3

> wait I have another question
> when it's finally time to really go to sleep, do I not move so I enter sleep paralysis?



Nope, with this technique there is no SP or tansitions ect.  You should just go to sleep with this awareness you have attained using this technique.  Once your in a dream you will either already be lucid or you will be so aware thy you become lucid very quickly.

----------


## SilverBullet

Well if you suddenly become aware that your falling asleep like when I do sometimes then there is a transition.

----------


## Erii

ok thanks guys  :smiley: 
I'm gonna try this tonight
and tomorrow I will report back  ::D:

----------


## SilverBullet

Oh, I found out that if you want a better chance at realizing your falling asleep then catch one of those weird thoughts when your in deep relaxation and almost asleep. You need good awareness to do this. Once you catch that thought in deep deep relaxation don't move at all. Or open your eyes. Then just try to do a WILD from were you left off.

----------


## Risoles

Let me see if I understand... you have to notice when these random thoughts start, wake yourself, lay down and do it again, several times? I think I did this before when trying to enter a dream with full conscious awareness, but I just ended up falling asleep. Do you have to remain conscious when you enter the dream or you have to lose your consciousness, then you will realise that you are dreaming later?

----------


## SilverBullet

You don't wake yourself up. Its just that realizeing these thoughts kinda keeps you from falling asleep. Unless you're in deep relaxation. Then you can continue falling asleep while staying conscious to do a WILD. You don't have to stay conscious if you don't want to, but then you won't get a WILD. It might trigger a DILD later.

----------


## Lionsroar

This sorta actually worked.

Sort of.

I was getting ready to sleep. let my mind wander, didnt move. Usually when I'm trying to WILD I just concentrate on something, but here I just let my mind wander, I started noticing the darkness (my eyes were closed) and started seeing lines/shapes, like the night sky but more fainter and further, but started to get more active. I got sorta scared haha and I opened my eyes.

Will try this again tonight!

----------


## SilverBullet

Dude you were close! You were having HI, you were probably transitioning into a dream. Sometimes when i accidentally start going into a  WILD Im suddenly looking at another place even though my eyes are closed. Like last time I started seeing that I was in some room with a shelf in front of me that had a digital clock ontop of it ( I don't have a shelf OR a digital clock in my room), but I opened my eyes and it went away  :Sad: . But usually it takes me off guard and I kinda freak out for a second.


Also keep in mind that this has a much lower chance of working when going to sleep at night.
It works better if you wake up early and stay up for a while ( I stay up for an hour) Then go back to sleep using the technique.

----------


## Erii

Ok so last night as I was falling asleep my mind wandered, I caught it 2 times then fell asleep, me being the idiot I am, I forgot to turn my WIlD alarm on. But I did manage to have a farely vivid dream. I will do this the next two nights (with alarms) and will report back Thursday 
And also can I get into a WILD if I do it when I go to bed as I'm falling asleep if i don't move? (like someone else mentioned they did)

----------


## SilverBullet

Well, to fall asleep you don't really move. Just get into a comfortable position and just fall asleep with the intent of having that WILD.

----------


## Erii

Woo hoo I had a lucid dream last night 
I just used Autosuggestion before I went to bed, and inonly caught myself once when my thoughts were going everywhere. I didn't use an alarm again, but hey, I still got an ld

----------


## SilverBullet

Finally it actually worked with someone else besides me. xD

----------


## Erii

> Finally it actually worked with someone else besides me. xD



Well I'm gonna be trying it every night this week so I'm sure it'll work with me again  :smiley:

----------


## Mrsf0011

sounds like a interesting technique, i will definetly try it tonight

----------


## Drax

I'm surprised no one had commented on the fact that this is already an established technique on the forum:

It's Jeff777's Free-Falling Wild Technqiue (see for yourself):
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/jeff77...hnique-116172/

Also Jeff goes into more elaborate detail of how to remain aware to reach the point where illogical thoughts begin to form and how even to catalyze such thoughts to enter a WILD faster.

----------


## Drax

> If you don't hear the hallucinations you can find other signs of SP. Like a sinking feeling or light floating feeling. 
> 
> And to Cygnus, thats up to you. I don't get up.
> 
> Also another tip: I found out today that a red jasper crystal helps lucid dreaming if you put it under your pillow. Im wearing one around my neck right now.
> Along with a regular crystal with some chakra stones on it.



Ok that's some serious mumbo jumbo. How is a red crystal going to aid in your dreaming. That's simply the placebo effect. Come on guys I thought you were more pragmatic then this.

----------


## jblb2424

Theres a technique similar to this, though that technique seems a bit harder, you dont have to go through SP. Its called the zig zag technique and most people never heard of it. The jist of it is that you catch your self thinking these weird thoughts(Like you said), but you let yourself fall asleep and a few seconds later repeat the process over and over again. Falling asleep allows the imagery to become more vivid and more and more close to a dream state. After repeating the steps of falling asleep and catching yourself, you should catch yourself and become aware in a dream state.  :smiley:

----------

